# 12-12-08 storm pics 8-10 in



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

just a few pics of the storm from 12-12 08 didnt have time to take alot as we were down one truck


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

great pics. hope we get some white stuff like that.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looks real good :salute:


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

they are calling for 6 more inches tonight again friday and 2 feet on monday tuesday


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

damn thats sounds like last winter all over again please share payup


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

last year in dec and feb we plowed every day it was very hard on equipment 
its kinda nice to have time to fix stuff this year


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

I love that truck !!! Thats going to be my next truck i think or a new f 350 ... not sure yet !


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

i wanna go plowin!! lol


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice pics and nice set-up! We got 2" the other day then the freezing rain came...calling for the first real push to be 6-12" tomorrow and then they can't tell for Sunday/Monday...

Good luck this year! Hope you get a little down time in between storms!

Connor


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice shots!

You guys are lucky and got the snow, we got the ice ... and no power for days from all the lines down and fallen trees. My trusty generator is still running after 7 days at a buddies house in Windham NH.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice piles


----------

